# Romans in audio Geneva Bible



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2008)

You can download an audio of Paul's letter to the Romans, read from the Geneva Bible, from the following link:

https://www.americanvision.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1782


----------

